# Good bindings, great price



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for bindings for me ( size M/L, Arbor Draft 153) and my girlfriend ( Palmer 143, size XS/S). I'd like to buy a good bindings in great price in US. Where can I find the best offert?? I've got max. 125$ for each pair of bindings  Can You help me??  Thanks LOL


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

just search online for 2010/2011 clearance stuff. For $125 you can probably find a pair of K2 Indys or Formulas which i think would fit the bill for you. Good bindings for the price...formulas being a bit stiffer. NOt sure about womens bindings as I dont have experience in that area


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

K2 Indy's, K2 Cassetes. For a budget that's really the best.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My Union Flites were about that price. They're mighty fine bindings that serve their purpose well.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if they still had the RX last year (they don't now for sure), but it was a slightly beefed up EX that should be cheap if they still made it. The Ride EX is also a pretty good do-it-all bindings if you like aluminum. Not gonna lie, they're a no frills option, but they've worked well so far for me. 

Otherwise, some K2 Indy's or possibly Formulas/Auto Uprises at some places should do the trick. The Formulas and Auto Uprises should just squeeze into your budget if they have them from last year. 

Might want to make sure you take your girlfriend's bindings boots in to make sure they'll fit well with male bindings. There probably shouldn't be much (if almost any) difference, but it's always better to make sure.


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for quick reply  I've seen K2 bindings - maybe some of You could give me some link to sale or cleareance  I'm still waiting for other ideas


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> Let me google that for you


Wait, did you just use google to find out some information?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I did. All the kids are doing it these days.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

LuckyRVA said:


> I did. All the kids are doing it these days.


Sadly, this statement is incorrect.


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

If You don't have any interesting suggestion You shouldn't write anything!!! I've written that I saw K2 bindings...


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BeKSa88 said:


> If You don't have any interesting suggestion You shouldn't write anything!!! I've written that I saw K2 bindings...


typestuffhere


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

BeKSa88 said:


>


Wow, irony. Let me guess, you found that using google?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

BeKSa88 said:


> Thanks for quick reply  I've seen K2 bindings - maybe some of You could give me some link to sale or cleareance  I'm still waiting for other ideas





BeKSa88 said:


> If You don't have any interesting suggestion You shouldn't write anything!!! I've written that I saw K2 bindings...


Stop being an ungrateful jackass. You've gotten a fair amount of replies for the topic and you even had someone tell you to stop being lazy in a somewhat humorous way rather than straight up calling you out on it.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

BeKSa88 said:


> If You don't have any interesting suggestion You shouldn't write anything!!! I've written that I saw K2 bindings...


Ignore all these mean people. Who needs them? You have $250 to spend on two pairs of bindings. Other than the K2's (which you've already seen.. duh) you have unlimited choices with that budget. 

The world of snowboard equipment sales is your oyster. You just need other people on the interwebs to post links to shuck that oyster for you. Godspeed.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

BeKSa88 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for bindings for me ( size M/L, Arbor Draft 153) and my girlfriend ( Palmer 143, size XS/S). I'd like to buy a good bindings in great price in US. Where can I find the best offert?? I've got max. 125$ for each pair of bindings  Can You help me??  Thanks LOL


If you're interested. I have a pair of union contacts I'll let go for $100 + shipping size M/L I only used them three days on my arbor draft (149.5) and they worked well together. If you're looking to buy new, the union DLX and FLITE are AWESOME bindings that can be had for sub 125 now.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

BeKSa88 said:


> If You don't have any interesting suggestion You shouldn't write anything!!! I've written that I saw K2 bindings...


Blow a gasket why don't you :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a pair of K2 Uprises, M, if you want. Cheap too. Below your budget. Used twice.


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Could You send me a photo of Your bindings?? ( both of You  ) my email: [email protected]  Thanks for advice  and one more question - what size of bindings should my girl wear if she has 35-36 EUR?? ( XS, S or maybe S/M in Roxy for example?? )


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

oh wait you're in poland? Or that's just your email? LOL


----------



## BeKSa88 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm from Poland but it doesn't metter because I've got few friends in US and in the near future my brother visits my friends


----------



## Shreddd. (Jul 15, 2011)

*Union Contacts,*



phony_stark said:


> If you're interested. I have a pair of union contacts I'll let go for $100 + shipping size M/L I only used them three days on my arbor draft (149.5) and they worked well together. If you're looking to buy new, the union DLX and FLITE are AWESOME bindings that can be had for sub 125 now.


Hey man, What color of contacts are they? Cause thats a hella good deal, and I was about to order some Raiden Zero's but Id much rather have some contacts I just couldn't find any online for under $150 And the size M/L. My e-mail is [email protected] Alright, thanks


----------



## BrianInTheBurbs (Jul 21, 2011)

i got the forum shaka's for sheap at EB and they are amazing.


----------

